# الي يعرف لايبخل هناا>>>



## ابوفيصل11111 (6 فبراير 2012)

_:87:سلام عليكم...

*مساء الخير/صباح الخير...*_

_*بغيت منكم خدمه للي يقدر واكون شاكر له..ودعوه..*_

_*بغيت من الطلاب السنوات السابقه...*_

_*طريقه عمل تقارير..+ نموذج من التقارير.. لماده هندسه الانتاج وورش..*_

_*مثل ورشه نجاره وغيرهااااا..*_

_*اتمناء افادتي.. وربي يوفقكم لك خير..*_


----------



## ابوفيصل11111 (10 فبراير 2012)

مساده يااهل الخير.......


----------

